# How do I relocate to India in next few years?



## gargsid (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,

I recently started working as a Project Manager with a major firm in US, after completing my MBA.

I want to move to India in next 2-3 years. Instead of looking for a position later, I am thinking if I can get an expact job with an Indian firm in US, which would relocate me to India after 2-3 years. Does anyone know if there are any such jobs? This will be a huge help.

Thanks!


----------

